# Cabinetmaker (Technician/Installer) seeking an Australian employer



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

I am 30 years old male from Croatia, seeking an Australian employer around Perth, ready to sponsore me, have relatives in Perth, so it would be easier for accommodation.
Cabinetmaker/ joiner/ installer.

Serious, hardworker, smart and problem solver. Enjoying working with wood and chipboard, great sense of style and funcionallity.


----------



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

Please, somebody help


----------

